# Please help me identify this STIHL Blower



## Hayward G (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi community, i saw a crew working on the side of the road and they were using this STIHL blower, but my kid could not get a good shot. Can you help?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It just looks like one of their standard hand held blowers. Since you are in Denmark, your models may be a little different than here in North America.

Welcome to TLF!!! Glad to have you here! I have visited Denmark and it's a beautiful country and the people were very friendly too!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The black blower tube is a larger diameter than any of the ones I've seen on a U.S. model, and I don't see handheld blowers at all on their Denmark product page.

I have never been to Denmark, but we have a football player from your country here in my state - Hjalte Froholdt.

Welcome to The Lawn Forum! :thumbup:


----------



## Hayward G (Jun 29, 2017)

http://www.stihl.dk/STIHL-et-komplet-sortiment/Reng%C3%B8ringsmaskiner/Bl%C3%A6s-og-sugeaggregat/01685/H%C3%A5ndb%C3%A5rne-bl%C3%A6seaggreater.aspx


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! We spent time at the Nyhavn, Egeskov Castle, Slagelse, Kalundborg, and Ubby while there on our honeymoon. Great memories.


----------



## Hayward G (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone lol Skaal!


----------



## Hayward G (Jun 29, 2017)

Im American. 15yrs in DK. I just want something that I know is quality you guys are using, Im not afraid of hard work, our house is surrounded by hedge. no fences allowed here. Yes that took a long time to grow until we had privacy in our own backyard!
Yes I cut the hedge every year just got done, using a battery operated Ryobi hedge trimmer. I have two batteries. This hedge has taken me a week to accomplish in between cooking, cleaning and laundry. Because it lasts about 90 minutes each, and takes 6 hours to charge. Piece of @#$% imho. So this is why you can see im willing to pay for quality one and last time. When Im done trimming my lawn edges with a plastic Ryobi trimmer (also piece of crap dont buy!) you cant edge worth a dang, i have grass all in my street. Yes my only choice is to run over it with the mower. Its dusty but yeah it works. Whatever! Its my birthday i can cross my fingers cant I? We live on a corner lot. With a path that I have responsibility running behind our house. so we are not bordered by a neighbor, on two sides. Oh yeah thats a lot of hedge trimmin. Im not complaining. I love garden work.

(my husband is allergic to lawn-care) insert laugh, its okay i do too. seriously. he has serious grass allergy so lucky for me all outdoor work falls on me. Bah I don't mind, I love the sun and the sound of the lawnmower. You may have heard of my GreatGrandUncle. Robert Harkness  He is a very important man to us who love to make stripes.

He is credited with more than 50 patents for the Briggs and Stratton company in his 40 yrs of service. Developments like easy spin starting, counter balance crankshaft and the very popular V twin two cylinder engine line. I think about him every single time Im looking over my Briggs & Stratton lawnmower.

I belong to all the great YouTube channels (thanks guys)! I have sleep insomnia, I actually put on an episode with some (insert cool lawnmower guy) mowing, listen to the white noise to fall asleep and it works.

Anyways cross your fingers for me, I need that blower! "blower down!" hehehh


----------

